# Update!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I've got the money to egg share!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations that is fab news!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh WELL DONE!!!
So pleased to hear that hun u must be getting very excited now u will be starting before u no it hun look at me thats all within about 3weeks
love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantastic News vicki!!

Soooo pleased to hear

Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

WELL DONE MrsRedcap










WHEN CAN YOU START !! ??

SARA XXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers peeps,

I'll make an appointment after my GP has done my tests on day 3 of my cycle which is only a couple of weeks away. I've decided to go to Cromwell Darlington as it's closer to home and less travelling.

Then I dunno how long I'll have to wait for an appointment then.

Vicki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Fantastic news hunny,about time you had something that made you









Lots of love Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Vicki have already said it on muppets but am really pleased for ya all systems go !!
lol
Lou xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Vicki

So pleased for you, as for the appointment pick a date to suit you monday to friday and you will get that date as an appointment if not very close to it.
Good Luck look forward to your updates


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi vicki

Just a thought when you are trying to budget and make your inital appointment we stayed in a hotel a travel lodge which is a 15 minute drive to the clinic they do £26 rooms 

Travelodge Scotch Corner A1 Southbound Hotel, Moto Service Area, Middleton Tyas Lane,Scotch Corner, Scotch Corner (A1/A66)
Scotch Corner DL10 6PQ

Go to the travel lodge website and search for a £26 : (If you need directions from this hotel to hospital just shout and I will email you them)

There is a travel inn right opposite the hospital that are about £45 - £53 a room


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ya 

i live nr darlington and that hotel is  nr morrisons (cheap food and drinks) and not far from hospital at all

good luck vicky with your cycle!

shout if you want any local info!

hugs

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww cheers girls...DH lived in Darlington for 9yrs...knows it like the back of his hand  

If I need anything I'll give ya's a yell

You're all fab!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya vicki
Just to let u no i only waiting about 5-6days for my intial consultation  so u havent got a long wait hun!!! then i was there the week after!and iam there again this week! there all fab at cromwell u will se for urself hun wishing u all the best hun it will all fly by hun i have figgered that out already  let us no how u come on iam sure u will looking forward to ur update 
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Mrs Redcap   (Vicki)
I have just had my 2nd IVF at Cromwell Darlington and just wanted to let you know that the staff/consultants/nurses etc in that unit are totally fab!  So understanding and patient!  When I got my BFN I was devastated but the nurses and Mr M were great!
I have 3 frosties   there at the moment and we are going to go for FET in approx 4/5 wks time so we may even end up having treatment around the same time!
Sending you lots of     
Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I'm at the Cromwell too.  Ringing them tomorrow to say AF is finally here so can we get going again!  


Well done and best of luck

Tracy xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

That's wonderful for you Tracy...Wish you the best of luck.

I've got another 10-12 days till AF arrives and then I'll go to GP to do my bloods and then he can send the referral off to them. So dunno How long it'll be before Cromwell contact me after that or whether I have to make an appointment for the initial consultation.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Vicki
I didnt need referred to comwell i just phoned up and asked them if i needed reffered and they says no u just need to book ur inital consultation which i did and was seen a week later!
So id advise u to give the clinic a call and book that consultation A.S.A.P hun
GUDLUCK
love kelly


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

So pleased for you Vicki. After all the stress you've had i hope you are rewarded with a BFP at the end of it

Kay


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi vicki

Not long till Af arrives hope your gp is helpful
As for a referral you do not need one as you have had previous treatment for infertility just give them a ring choose a date and they will fit you in.
If need be they just contact your previous consultant

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well....I've just phoned the clinic. I have an appointment next Thursday at 2pm  

Now my nerves ARE totally shot!!! 

Thing is I won't be able to actually start any treatment till August as the lady whose going to look after Grant is away on holiday from the end of June till mid august. 

But better late than never eh?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG vicki that is fantastic news hun woohoo    
They are really quick at absultatly everything at that clinic iam soo glad i took advice and went to cromwell, i lovely girl off another site i go on recomended me to cromwell and i cudnt thank her enough cos i wudnt be were iam now without her! August is just around the corner vicki the way these months are flying by it will be here in no time at all,I want to wish u all the best for ur appt next thursday and really looking forward to hearing all about it,iam sooooo over the moon for u once u get ur appt over with time goes no-where! 
Speak soon hun
take care 
love kelly


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi vicki

Fantastic news you have your appointment and by the time you get your blood results, and are on day 21 it will be about 6wks taking you to the end of july anyway, so perfect timing and believe me it will fly by.

I am hoping to be at the Cromwell that day for transfer not sure of the time yet.

Are you staying the night before or travelling down in one go?

If you want any info give me a shout

good luck


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

So your at Cromwell the same day as me marble?...Cool!! Hope your ET goes ok.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

yup if all goes to plan vicki I will be there the same day not sure on the time yet
Thanks hope your consult goes well


----------

